

Ask N.YC: Are there alternatives to Braintree's remote credit card storage? - falsestprophet

I am building an app that requires recurring billing at somewhat unpredictable intervals. So, I need to find a service that securely stores credit card data.<p>Braintree offers such a service, but they require $100k per month volume. Do any of you know of an alternative?
======
SwellJoe
Many merchant service gateway providers offer recurring billing services and
APIs. I haven't used it yet, but I'm pretty sure Authorize.net has this
capability (I remember getting mail about it a few years ago). I'm not
endorsing Authorize.net, but I suspect you can find many merchant gateways
that offer this kind of thing.

------
smoody
This service for subscription payment processing launched recently. I haven't
tried it, but it looks interesting -- especially if one wants to get their
subscription app out the door quickly.

<http://www.zuora.com/products/zpayments/index.html>

